# How old are you?



## samantha_sarah

Just wondered how old you all are?

Im nosy and it would be intresting to see the age range :D

:hugs:

Im 21 BTW


----------



## babystar

I am 26 :)


----------



## tinkabells

Im 24 xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im 17! :) x

Why dont you add a poll or somthing?


----------



## Kimboowee

20


----------



## Dee_H

31 today!!


----------



## samantha_sarah

HannahGraceee said:


> Im 17! :) x
> 
> Why dont you add a poll or somthing?

wont let me in edit :-(


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Im 24


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Dee_H said:


> 31 today!!

Happy Birthday :cake:


----------



## tinkabells

Dee_H said:


> 31 today!!

Happy Birthday xxx


----------



## nataliecn

I'm 22.

Happy Birthday Dee!!!!!


----------



## danapeter36

I am 23, 24 in July. xxx


----------



## Monkeh

22 :)


----------



## sam*~*louize

24.


Poll would have been handy, nev mind!


----------



## x-amy-x

Im 20 and pg with #2!


----------



## ames_x

I'm 19, 20 in July :) x


----------



## happy mum

35


----------



## Lottie86

I'm 22 but will be 23 at the end of the month :)


----------



## whitelilly

26!


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG!!!
guess what, i have no idea why, but for some strange reason, i started thanking people! :rofl: 
:dohh: lol im such a noob! :| :rofl:


----------



## elmaxie

:rofl:I am 28

Happy birthday!

Emma.xx


----------



## Kimboowee

HannahGraceee said:


> OMG!!!
> guess what, i have no idea why, but for some strange reason, i started thanking people! :rofl:
> :dohh: lol im such a noob! :| :rofl:

Lol....awww!!!


----------



## mummymadness

25 feel more like 50 lol . x .


----------



## Monkeh

HannahGraceee said:


> OMG!!!
> guess what, i have no idea why, but for some strange reason, i started thanking people! :rofl:
> :dohh: lol im such a noob! :| :rofl:

:rofl:

You thanked me. Was that just a thanks for being 22? :lol:

You're welcome :rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## Twinkles

31 also! Happy birthday!


----------



## tasha41

I'm 19 :)


----------



## shortiecjx

Im 19 xx


----------



## philly_bear24

I'm 17 but the amount I'm sleeping right now I feel 77 haha!


----------



## Laura--x

I'm 17 :)


----------



## Genna

16, 17 in december :D


----------



## Reedy

I'm 25 x


----------



## baby.love

Im 28 will be 29 when bubba arrives :D


----------



## pimplebum

oh im the oldest 36 ......37 when my son arrives


----------



## angels330

im 19 :) x


----------



## princess_vix

16 :)


----------



## notquite

22, will be 23 in May!


----------



## Pink_Witch

pimplebum said:


> oh im the oldest 36 ......37 when my son arrives

no your not, i am!! im 37 in a couple of weeks:rofl:


----------



## Emsy26

I'm 26 xxx


----------



## Mummi2b

Im 18 , 19 in august


----------



## pimplebum

good to know im not the oldest pink-witch:happydance:but im not that far behind you:rofl:


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm 17 and will be turning 18 in May.


----------



## mz_jackie86

im 22 years young lol


----------



## NoSpringChick

i'm the oldest here so far - 37 and 38 soon, husband is 41 (he's like soooo old haha in his 40's!) This is our first of 1 lol.


----------



## LinseyLou

Just turned 28 in Feb.


----------



## ColtonsMom

I'm 20 :D


----------



## Elysian1c0

20...21 in April


----------



## Dukechick

I'm 29

Hubby's 29

Happy Birthday Dee!!!!! :cake:


----------



## LucyEmma

im 19 :)


----------



## Clartylou

I'm 26, I turn 27 in Sept.

Cx


----------



## katycam

Im 21 :) x


----------



## ClaireLouise

I'm 25.

You know what, i almost bloody forgot how old i was for a sec ..... :dohh:


----------



## faun

I'm 28 will be 29 in october.


----------



## purple_socks

i have sooo much trouble remembering how old i am- have done for years! when hubby and i registered to get married i had to get my passport out so the registrar could work out my age! tis worrying coz i'm not even that old yet!

i'm 24 
DH is 30


----------



## GersPrincess

I'm 26


----------



## AubreyK80

I'm 28


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm 19 :)


----------



## MummyBurgo

Im 24


----------



## sarah_george

i'm 31, suprised how many of us are! i feel well old to be pregnant this time!


----------



## Purple_Kitty

29, and I'll be 30 early July


----------



## Blob

20 :)


----------



## Tiaenya

just turned 30


didnt take it so well, my dh is 30 aswell, but hes 4 months old and born ib different years :happydance:


----------



## sophiecouldwe

I'm 18, 19 four days before baby is due :) xxx


----------



## lindypops

I've just turned 32, DH is 34 about two weeks after yogi is due.


----------



## Aunty E

I'll be thirty in May - I do NOT feel old to be having my first baby either, I feel just right. :)


----------



## navarababe

im 21 :)


----------



## Rees

i'm 23, baby now due 24th Sept, day before my birthday

so i might be 24 by the time baba arrives, i might not, fella should be 24 though as baba due on his birthday!


----------



## Rebaby

I'm 24


----------



## Pink_Witch

phew at least im not the eldest then lol:rofl:


----------



## Lu28

I'm 29 and still feel really young to be having my first! :hugs:


----------



## Kim T

Im 21!


----------



## lorrilou

Im 26 and will be 27 a few days after this ones born!! I feel too young to be having 3 kids!!!


----------



## Katiex

im 24.


----------



## dizzy duck

Im 33, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## reallytinyamy

I'm an old fogey at 28!


----------



## Dahma

21...22 in april


----------



## Spazzie

I'm 25 will be 26 in May


----------



## jms895

I am 28 :D


----------



## Anababe

Im 23, 24 in July :) x


----------



## Corinna09

20!


----------



## CountingDown

I am 24 xx


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Im 19, OH is 21 xxxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

33yo and OH is36


----------



## mrso

I am 26.. Dh 30


----------



## elly75

33 here.


----------



## millygirl

im 24


----------



## massacubano

31.5 (see added .5 in there LOL)


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

20


----------



## genkigemini

I am 28 and DH will be 38 on April 6th


----------



## littlemansmum

27 now and when littlest man gets here xxx


----------



## MissCherry15

Im 16 :)


----------



## daisybby03

I'm 24


----------



## lucilou

I'm 34 - pretty old to be having my first, I suppose. Feels like I've got the travelling and partying out of my system though, so definitely ready for it now! Bring it on!


----------



## evie1972

Hi all.
I'm 36 (i dont feel it) and its my 1st, really nervous but really happy.
Tried for 10 years and had IVF with ex-hubby, now new OH and it worked, Amazing xx


----------



## peekers

im 28 but will be 29 when my boy is born. this is my first


----------



## MommaT

I&#8217;m 29, will be 30 in a few days.


----------



## esther

I'm 24, will be 25 in a couple of months!


----------



## sheepy99

I'm 36 and expecting my first very soon!


----------



## aurora32

im 34, just had number 5.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## linzyloo22

27, will be 28 not long after baby is born. :baby:


----------



## soon2b6

Hi, Im 36 and this will be #6.


----------



## hexyewdancer

Im 21, will be 22 not long after little man is here. Hubby is 27.


----------



## Dani_b

im 23 was 19 when i had 1st


----------



## maka888

both myself and my hubby are 23


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

mom-on-8/2009 said:


> 20

yes, i quoted myself----
dh is 25
we have been the same age so far this whole pregnancy
hubby is due to just squeaze in a bday before baby is born
but baby may come early
i won't have a bday until almost a month and a half until after the edd


----------



## Mommyy2be

Currently im 18.. I will be 19, May 4th.. 12 days after baby is suppose to be here.. Maybe i'll get lucky and have the baby on my birthday...


----------



## lissagayle

just turned 26 beginning of march


----------



## millymolly

Am I the oldest.....?
I am 42


----------



## Mumof42009

im 30 in july x


----------



## AnotherMrs

I'm 23! 

You don't know how happy I am to find woman my age! I don't know anyone my age who is pregnant!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Im 31, OH is 38 end of april. x


----------



## tashyluv

im 25, 26 next month boohoo


----------



## lepaskilf

I'm 25 and this is my first. I'm 11 weeks xxx


----------



## lepaskilf

Mommyy2be said:


> Currently im 18.. I will be 19, May 4th.. 12 days after baby is suppose to be here.. Maybe i'll get lucky and have the baby on my birthday...

At least that way you'll never forget it birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## tat

I'm 29 and this is my 3rd.... I will be turning 30 about a month after LO is born..


----------



## caitlenc

I'm 34, will have just turned 35 when LO is born...DH is 39. This is our first.


----------



## Nanaki

I am 25 and I will be 26 in October and baby is due on 23rd October 3 days before my birthday. The baby might come on my birthday, who knows?


----------



## awayagain

Im 24, will be 25 in July :D


----------



## jennie_78

Im 30 and dh is 32, this is are 1st child together, but dh has 2 from a previous relationship


----------



## rubywoo77

I'm 31 and hubbie is 36 - this will be our first.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im 19, OH is 21.
Got 15month old, 5week pregnant, will be 20 when next arrives :D


----------



## PixieMajik627

I turn 20 in June! :D


----------



## Coley

I am 19 And 16 weeks and 5days pregnant


----------



## Momy91

I'm 17


----------



## june09

I am 21, though people seem to think i look 14 which has involved me getting some very dirty looks from people passing me by when i am out lol


----------



## marah_rn

gosh i feel old. im 36


----------



## hopesanddream

I'm 34, will be 35 before baby arrives, unless early. DH is 40 and this is our first.


----------



## helz81

I'm 28 x


----------



## Vici

I'm 28 :D


----------



## pharrison87

21 :)


----------



## NikkiM

I'm 31 will be 32 in july... this is baby #7:happydance:


----------



## andbabymakes3

I'm 29, turning 30 in june (eek!). Will be almost 31 weeks pg on my birthday - bang goes my weekend of debauchery!! 

My lovely OH has just turned 34. This is our first baby (and a total surprise!!)


----------



## Kbee

I am 26...27 by the time bubs arrives. :)


----------



## Als1979

I'm 30 (still not entirely sure how that happened!!!), hubby is 27, he'll be 28 when the bump arrives!


----------



## Roxybaby

25 :)


----------



## Clare Bear

I'm 25 soon 26 tho lol (June)


----------



## CallieBert

I'm 17 :)


----------



## ClaireLouise

I was 25 on 4th Feb, 2 weeks before conception hehe!


----------



## aimee-lou

Don't know whether I've already commented (maybe a sign I should spend less time on here! :rofl:) 

I'm 25, will be 26 in September.


----------



## ellismum

Had to think about that and work it out, pregnancy brain lol!!!! :rofl:

I am 28 and OH is 31


----------



## Inspired

25 (birthday in a few weeks :yipee:


----------



## Mynx

I'm 35 and so is OH. This is my second child and his first :) My DD is gonna be 17 when the Bean is born :rofl: Needless to say, this pregnancy was a complete suprise!


----------



## bubbness

i"m 38 will be 39 when peanut arrives and oh is 36 will be 37 when peanut arrives


----------



## babydevil1989

hi im new and 10 weeks preg im 20 OH is 23!


----------



## djgirl1976

Thirty stinking three, and I feel older and older every day! LOL


----------



## caz81

in 28 dh is 26 xx


----------



## FierceAngel

23 this year, oh is 25 this year..


----------



## Dukechick

I can't remember if I answered in this one or not, and I just quickly read through it to see how old everyone is....... 

I'm 29, and DH will be 30 when our little Bambino comes! Well, unless baby is early, then he'll be 29. His Bday is 2 weeks before my due date :)


----------



## aly888

I'm 22, but 23 in a month (ish) and the OH is 24


----------



## sweetie_c

28 and DH 29


----------



## Sparky0207

Im 22!

Samantha_sarah... just wondered where in somerset you were from? similar age and from same part of the country as me! xx


----------



## Jemma_x

Im 18 and OH is 23.


----------



## Emma1980

I'm 29


----------



## playgirl666

i am 21


----------



## NewToThis_x

17..18 by the time lo arrives x


----------



## xkirstyx

19 will be 20 when baby is here :) xxx


----------



## xxannxx

I'm 28


----------



## first alien

i'm 25 
Dh will be 31 when LO arrives (due 2 weeks after his b-day)


----------



## lexy604

Im 27 oh is 21 both our bdays are in Jan so ill be 28 and hell be 22 3 months after baby comes


----------



## mummaof2

hi...i am 29


----------



## daniandbaby

20


----------



## apple84

I'm 24 and DH is 31 (we'll be 25 and 32 when baby arrives)


----------



## Wendyk07

Myself and DH are both 33 and will be 34 when the baby is born.

:hug:


----------



## poison9579

i'm 29 will be 30 on sat and oh is 29 :)


----------



## TinkerbellB

I'm 29 but feel ancient at the mo!


----------



## Mummy~L

I am 21, will be 22 by the time LO is here x


----------



## bhbaby

18, will be 19 in October.


----------



## florabean1981

I'm 27, but I'll turn 28 the week before my baby's due. My OH is my lil toy boy, lol. He's 24 & will turn 25 the week after our baby's born. :)


----------



## jelix9408

19


----------



## Danuta

just turned 21 this spring


----------



## DizzyMoo

I'm 27 , other half is 30. Will still be same ages when bump arrives as we've had our birthdays in march . My son goes 4 2 weeks before bumps due though :)


----------



## Lisalovesbean

I'm 36, OH is 39


----------



## ashnbump

im 21 and my fiance david is 22! x x


----------



## sarah1989

I am 20


----------



## Gwizz

Im 26, OH is 25

xxxxxxx


----------



## Chaos

27 .. will be 28 by the time Autumn arrives. Hubby is 33.


----------



## redpoppy

I'm 32. OH is 35. We thought we didn't want kids. :D


----------



## MotherBear

Both me and hubby are 29. But hubby is 30 on Friday.


----------



## lovedupgirl

23 on friday and expecting number 4!


----------



## 2bmum

I'm 24, and by the looks of me lately about that in weight too lol


----------



## Pingu

I am 23, OH is nearly 26


----------



## sweetie_c

I'm 28 and will still be 28 if baby arrives 2 days before my 29th birthday :lol: DH just turned 30


----------



## star-dust

they say you are as old as you feel, and I feel my hubby and hes younger then me so Im goin with his age....26!


----------



## cs22

Im 22 now. My birthday is two days after my due date so i could be 22 or 23 when baby arrives.
Babys due 3rd July,
My birthday is the 5th July:happydance:


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

im 27..


----------



## lorna84

Im 24, I will be 25 when the baby is born


----------



## JL19x

Im 19! OH is 24!


----------



## PieMistress

I'm 36 (will be 37 when babba is due). OH has just turned 40 :)


----------



## KZD

30


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

25


----------



## expecting09

i'm 21


----------



## FairySam

Hi

I'm 28, and will be 29 on my due date... unless she comes a few weeks early of course, in which case I'll still be 28!!!

:dust:Sam


----------



## cora08

Am 28 but will be 29 by time i due x


----------



## Lemonpie

Im 33 will be 34 in sept


----------



## Jade x

Im 16, i think the age group on here varies alot tbh :D x


----------



## mummy_daddy

I am 26


----------



## sib85

im 23 but ill be 24 when the baby is here x


----------



## Squidge

I'm 21, 22 in 3 weeks :) 

x


----------



## TLT

21, 22 in July. Young mummy!


----------



## Stiina

21 also! Seems like there's lots of us twenty-somethings on here!


----------



## Halle71

38 with first baby due in two weeks. One of the oldest on here!


----------



## sineady

*i am 19 a young pup lol*


----------



## Tammi

I m 32 , DH is 25 :rofl:


----------



## bird24

i'm 25 this month and OH is 26 this september x


----------



## edinsam

i am 35


----------



## tansey

I'm 36 (37 in Sep)!


----------



## sarah1989

Im 20 and DH is 21


----------



## xxCarolinexx

I'm 23! Will be 24 in about two weeks. Any my other half is 30 in September. :):) x


----------



## T-Bex

21, 22 in august, and my OH is 28!


----------



## cheeselover

34!


----------



## Nora97

14


----------



## mzladyt

I'm 24.


----------



## B l i n k

I'm 19 - partner is 17. :)


----------



## KellyC75

Im 36....:jo: :haha:

Was 16 when I had my 1st though!!


----------



## Juzdeevyn

*Iam 23 years old *


----------



## LJHbabyA

21 x


----------



## beanzz

18. :) will be 19 shortly after LO is born. Perfect bday present <3


----------



## bumpycat

32! You all make me feel ancient ...


----------



## lola_90

21, OH is 36 :)


----------



## senunn82

Im 29, i was 22 when i had my first and 25 when i had my second. I'll be 30 when i have this one! x


----------



## RedRose19

im 21 in 5 days :)


----------



## Pink_Pixie

I'm 28 (wanted my first before i hit the bit 30).


----------



## future_numan

I am 39 years old and this is my 5th baby.. I had my first when I was only 16:blush:
I have a daughter older than some of the ladies on here:dohh:


----------



## Kaisma

Im 20 soon


----------



## MommaAlexis

19 :)


----------



## B l i n k

19 - look about flippin 16 though.


----------



## Regina78

I am 33


----------



## leigh5tom

I'm 20 and OH is 23 (24 in 9 days) xxxx


----------



## Bumpi

i'm 37 xx


----------



## Tigerlilyb

23, OH is 32 next month and didn't want to be an "old" Dad :)


----------



## SouthernC

I'm 24 :) as is my OH


----------



## charleosgirl

31 and OH is 28


----------



## addie140910

I am 22 will be 23 when baby is born. Husband is 36 (today) :)


----------



## scaredmmy2b

18


----------



## KittyVentura

27


----------



## MumToBe2012

I was 18 when I found out I was pregnant but turned 19 last month :)


----------



## April76

im 35 will be 36 in April


----------



## honeybee2

23, DH is 26.


----------



## mrsrof

27, will be 28 when baby comes :) DH is 29


----------



## Buddysmum89

_Im 22 , OH is 25 _


----------



## kittylady

22 :flower: Hubby 32


----------



## xxchloexx

19 and OH is 25.


----------



## momma_jenna

i'll be 20 on feb 9th..


----------



## GirlRacer

19 in April :) FOB, my fiancee is 19 and will be 20 this year


----------



## wifey29

I'm 27 and DH is 30 (will be 31 when lo arrives).


----------



## RThomasUCF

27 and my husband is 24


----------



## ann89

22 husband is 21


----------



## DaddyParrett

im 22 and my wifey (maxi) is also 22 =]


----------



## Maxi

DaddyParrett said:


> im 22 and my wifey (maxi) is also 22 =]

Woo thats me :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

I will be 30 in April and My DH is 33.


----------



## purplerat

Im 23!


----------



## megangrohl

28.


----------



## Thorpedo11

Im 21 and my DH is 28 he will be 29 when our baby girl arrives


----------



## babyv_s2012

I'm 28 hubby is 31 this is our 1st baby


----------



## stpierrecog

Just turned 29 expecting child # 1! H&H 9 months to all!


----------



## happygal

Im 30 x


----------



## Samanth

Im 19


----------



## stacy1991

i was 1 month off 20 when i found out, will be 21 in 5 days


----------



## sleepykris

31!


----------



## Faythe

I'm 24 but will have turned 25 by the time LO arrives.


----------



## Raincloud

20, will be 21 the week baby is due. OH will be 23 when the baby comes.


----------



## DeeDee80

I'm 31 and my husband is 32. This is our second baby!


----------



## funkeebmp

I'll be 31 in June. Baby is due 5 days before my birthday! :flower:


----------



## Maple Leaf

I am apparently at an 'advanced maternal age'! Lol
Me and DH are both 38. Baby no 3 (complete surprise). Already have DD who will be 13 and a DS who is 10.....


----------



## sweetpeaxo

I'm 23


----------



## heavyheart

iam 27 tomorrow and dh will be 30 in 2weeks, this is our 3rd xx


----------



## 17thy

I'm 19 (will be when baby arrives), OH will most likely be almost 21 or 21 when our second arrives. :)


----------



## greenpear

24! :D baby #1 :baby:


----------



## greenpear

heavyheart said:


> iam 27 tomorrow and dh will be 30 in 2weeks, this is our 3rd xx

Happy tomorrow birthday!


----------



## Marie000

I'm also in the higher range. I'm 33 (fiancé is 37) and I'm pregnant with my first. This will be my fiancé's 2nd (I have a 9 year old stepson)


----------



## chloe11

me and my hubby are 27!!! these are first babies!!! very excited! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luckyeleven

OH and I are both 28 and this is our first baby:happydance:


----------



## Nits

We are both 26.

I may be 27 when Amy comes. She's due 9 days after my bday =)


----------



## FlowerFairy

I am 30, OH is 27 and this is baby 3!! :happydance: Hubby will be 28 when baby arrives x


----------



## rubysoho120

Just turned 27


----------



## sierra_forbes

I've just turned 17 :happydance:


----------

